# found a brilliant new uk shop



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hi, while looking through youtube i found a website that has some extremely rare shop, lol and its run by a young kid its called
invertbreeder
it has 
p.metallica AF
emerald skeleton
t.blondi
many more,
im not spamming i just thought this was a good but unknown website


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Good lord it's like having my eyeballs sexually violated.

Good selection though.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Most of those pictures aren't even his.


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Most of those pictures aren't even his.


The picture of the Emerald Skeleton hasn't even had the SpiderShop logo removed :lol2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

wouldnt touch the site with a 10ft barge pole!


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> wouldnt touch the site with a 10ft barge pole!


Why not? Look how professionally it has been designed! :lol2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

haha piczo rules!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Someone's taking the 'P' . He doesn't even have everything in stock . He gets stuff sent to him from a 'sister company' and after a day he sends them out . 

I thought you were supposed to cut the middle man out , not stick one in . :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

So basically he's trying to sell stock from other shops, and just skim money off the top.

Daft.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I wonder if he's got a pet shop licence and registered with inland revenue?!!!


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> So basically he's trying to sell stock from other shops, and just skim money off the top.
> 
> Daft.


And he would've gotten away with it too...if it wasn't for you meddling kids! :lol2:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Aparrently, you can't breed P. metallica in captivity! I wish I had have known that before hand :gasp:

Could have saved myself alot of time and effort if I had have just visited that site first :blush:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

:lol2:

Gods, how do you guys read it? I wasn't joking about my eyes... eurgh.


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Aparrently, you can't breed P. metallica in captivity! I wish I had have known that before hand :gasp:
> 
> Could have saved myself alot of time and effort if I had have just visited that site first :blush:


Schoolboy error! :bash:

:lol2:


----------



## Dilster (Mar 20, 2007)

Without a doubt the worst invert 'website' I have ever seen.
I particularly like this little gem of plebian logic ' SOME OF OUR ANIMALS COME FROM OUR SISTER COMPANY SO THEY WILL SEND IN THE POST BUT IT WILL GET SENT TO ME AND THEN YOU BECAUSE THEY WOULD PROBABLY DIE ON THE WAY TO YOU '
:bash:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Dilster said:


> Without a doubt the worst invert 'website' I have ever seen.
> I particularly like this little gem of plebian logic ' SOME OF OUR ANIMALS COME FROM OUR SISTER COMPANY SO THEY WILL SEND IN THE POST BUT IT WILL GET SENT TO ME AND THEN YOU BECAUSE THEY WOULD PROBABLY DIE ON THE WAY TO YOU '
> :bash:


Haha, i was literally about to post that exact same quote! Why would they probably die if they were posted to the buyer first!?! :lol2:

Ed


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

overpriced too.

I mean for example his "RARE" tri coloured millipedes are £15

Now exotic-pets aren't always the cheapest but as we can see here they appear to have the exact same sp..

Tri Colour Millipede - Unknown species

for... £11.53 if you don't have a £15 a year premium subscription and then £10.60 if you do...

Also it's funny that he has basically the same selection of pedes that exotic-pets does. Me wonders if he has bought millipedes off them..and is selling them for even more!:lol2:


AND PROOF he's buying from exotic-pets and trying to make a profit.

Let's have a look at his pink legged millipedes. He has them for £15.50

exotic-pets have the same sp for £9.43 if your not a member, £8.27 if you are.

Pink Legged Millipede - Unknown species

invertbreeder

let's compare. THE SAME PHOTO AND THE EXACT SAME DESCRIPTION!

oh man, hilarious.:lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

> THESE ARE GREAT GREAT ADVANCE SPEAICES [Species] OF TARANTULA. WE DO NOT NO [Know] A LOT ABOUT THEM BUT THAY [They] ARE A [An] OLD WORLD ABORALE [Arboreal] TARANTULA THAY [They] COST SO MUCH BECUSE [Because] YOU CAN'T BREED THEM IN CAPTIVETY [Captivity] SO SOME ONE HAS TO GO OUT AND FIND A FEMALE WITH AN EGG SAG [Sac] AND TAKE IT OFF HER AND THAY [They] NORMALLY LAY BETWEEN 250 TO 300 EGGS AND ONLY LIKE 50 SERVIVE [Survive] SO THAT IS WHY THAY [They] ARE EXPENSIVE AND THAY ARE VERY RARE BUT A MUST FOR ANYONES COLECTION [Collection]




Don't make fun of the poor boy, he's clearly of subnormal intelligence.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Aparrently, you can't breed P. metallica in captivity! I wish I had have known that before hand :gasp:
> 
> Could have saved myself alot of time and effort if I had have just visited that site first :blush:


So all the German breeder going on an Indian Cruise every year :whistling2:

Speaking of which .. he asks for £450 for a female p.metallica :gasp:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't even know you could sell stuff on Piczo.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Don't make fun of the poor boy, he's clearly of subnormal intelligence.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


lmao. I wonder if it is just chance or if he really has stolen exotic-pets info and is selling on their stock.:lol2:

I;m not a shop, I suppose suppliers could give each shop the same photo and information page to use? But the fact the exotic-pets description sounds personal it's unlikely. Obviously both sites could have taken the description from elsewhere:

This is a nice small to medium sized Millipede from Tanzania, Africa. They have a brown banded body with bright pink legs.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Please note that ALL tarantulas have a certain amount of venom. Although most people are not affected by this species, some people may be allergic to the venom, or just more sensitive, making it a dangerous situation. This is one of the reasons that people should not handle this tarantula. Also, New World species of tarantulas like this one can flick urticating hairs off of their abdomens, which can also cause a reaction, depending on the person. Affects of this tarantulas' natural defenses may vary between people. All tarantulas should be considered dangerous, so be careful, because you don't want to find out if you are allergic or more sensitive the HARD WAY!


The above is quoted from the bottom of the first page. He is basically copied it from somewhere and then pasted iut onto his site. Notice, it says 'most people are not effected by this species'. Which species does he mean? There are quite a few above it.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Please note that ALL tarantulas have a certain amount of venom. Although most people are not affected by this species, some people may be allergic to the venom, or just more sensitive, making it a dangerous situation. This is one of the reasons that people should not handle this tarantula. Also, New World species of tarantulas like this one can flick urticating hairs off of their abdomens, which can also cause a reaction, depending on the person. Affects of this tarantulas' natural defenses may vary between people. All tarantulas should be considered dangerous, so be careful, because you don't want to find out if you are allergic or more sensitive the HARD WAY!
> 
> 
> The above is quoted from the bottom of the first page. He is basically copied it from somewhere and then pasted iut onto his site. Notice, it says 'most people are not effected by this species'. Which species does he mean? There are quite a few above it.


petbugs.com put's it underneath all their T caresheets. Example on curly hairs, in blue below the caresheet:

Curlyhair Tarantula Care Sheet


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> petbugs.com put's it underneath all their T caresheets. Example on curly hairs, in blue below the caresheet:
> 
> Curlyhair Tarantula Care Sheet


I was just going to say that!

He has just copied all their caresheets as well.

Check his caresheet for a "pink toe" - invertbreeder

and then check petbugs.com Pinktoe Tarantula Care Sheet


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Aparrently, you can't breed P. metallica in captivity! I wish I had have known that before hand :gasp:
> 
> Could have saved myself alot of time and effort if I had have just visited that site first :blush:


yeh lol i sent him an email about that l


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I was gonna pick up on that, I _recognise_ that disclaimer/warning... I just can't remember where from.

Dunno if this is the original, but I've seen it on this site before Pinktoe Tarantula Care Sheet

_Edit- never mind, 3 other people got there first._


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Pono said:


> Haha, i was literally about to post that exact same quote! Why would they probably die if they were posted to the buyer first!?! :lol2:
> 
> Ed


 yeh lol they wouldnt die, i think he lives in hertfordshire scene as he bought a substrate in one of his youtube vids that is made and produced in herts , i bought some a while ago and i read where it was made:2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha! That is the worst website I have ever seen. Anybody that would buy anything from there must be mental! lol.

The person who has made it can't be any older than about 12! I wonder what exoticpets.com would think about it!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

What on earth does this mean????!!!

"IF THE SHIPPING COST TO MUCH THEN EMAIL ME AND I WILL SORT IT OUT THANK YOU"

????


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Haha! That is the worst website I have ever seen. Anybody that would buy anything from there must be mental! lol.
> 
> The person who has made it can't be any older than about 12! I wonder what exoticpets.com would think about it!


Yeah I'm not sure if he's actually bought their stock or if he really has a supplier. But the fact he says sister site rather then "get them in from my/our supplier" seems to suggest he hasn't thought it through properly and is buying from another retail site.

I might give exotic-pets an email about it. As I said above the description he uses for the pink leg millipede and many other inverts matches exotic-pets and from scanning exotic-pets most descriptions sound personal: "this is a small pretty millipede" "this is an cute and active frog" etc.

so it may be has taken their images and pics if their actually exotic-pets. I imagine the pics aren't their own or you'd think they'd have copyrighted them.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> What on earth does this mean????!!!
> 
> "IF THE SHIPPING COST TO MUCH THEN EMAIL ME AND I WILL SORT IT OUT THANK YOU"
> 
> ????


oh well basically lets say post and the packaging costs like £6.00 for that special Royal Mail I was gonna let da buyer know n we cud use normal royal mail or like he cud come get em or if he lives near i cud cycle to his house n like throw da box of bugs at his door from da street u know like dem newspaper boys sumtimes do.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

This is so unfair! my work internet won't let me go to his site!!! 

I really need a good laugh, Quotes from his site are helping by the way so keep um coming. lol


----------



## Chidley (Aug 19, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> oh well basically lets say post and the packaging costs like £6.00 for that special Royal Mail I was gonna let da buyer know n we cud use normal royal mail or like he cud come get em or if he lives near i cud cycle to his house n like throw da box of bugs at his door from da street u know like dem newspaper boys sumtimes do.


WE ONLY POST TO ENGLAND!! Thats the rest of us in the UK screwed!! LOL


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

If exotic pets find out they may hit him with a large bill for copyright violations. :whip:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I was wondering about that bit... Pretty sure the royal mail doesn't stop at the borders to the north and west... 

Also Matt, can you not just proxy it?


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Hard to see the text for the pics and vice versa........... arghhhhhhhh. Wish Firefox had come up with a "Get me out of here" screen.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Hard to see the text for the pics and vice versa........... arghhhhhhhh. Wish Firefox had come up with a "Get me out of here" screen.


You'll have to settle for a back 'go back one page' button .


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> If exotic pets find out they may hit him with a large bill for copyright violations. :whip:


I've send them an email including the email of the kid(that hotmail one). Instant reply from Phil he's saying he'll keep an eye out for large orders of inverts at one time and obviously that email address.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> I've send them an email including the email of the kid(that hotmail one). Instant reply from Phil he's saying he'll keep an eye out for large orders of inverts at one time and obviously that email address.


 
You beat me to it! I sent him an email but forgot to include the link!!!!


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

Hedgewitch said:


> I was wondering about that bit... Pretty sure the royal mail doesn't stop at the borders to the north and west...
> 
> Also Matt, can you not just proxy it?


 
think i'll just wait till i go home. its the piczo bit it doesn't like


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

matto2k said:


> think i'll just wait till i go home. its the piczo bit it doesn't like


Probably, a fair few of the piczo sites have got to be full of viruses... and glitter '*.gif's :lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

poor kid because of my thread hes going to get fined so much money


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

george dobson said:


> poor kid because of my thread hes going to get fined so much money


doubt he'll get fined don;t think exotic-pets are doing anything and the pics don't have any copyright marks on them do they? If some do then...we'd be wise to remove them before any owners see.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not actually sure he is breaking any laws by what he is doing so exotic pets probably wont be able to do anything about it.

After all, exotic pets themselves buy them from one place, hike the price up and sell them on, that's all this kid is doing. No idea why anybody in their right mind would ever buy from that website though, lol!


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a hunch about this site :hmm: 
Sounds like someone was trying to get our opinion on it......


----------



## antmac (Jan 28, 2009)

thats site looks as dodjy as


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Oldcorn said:


> I have a hunch about this site :hmm:
> Sounds like someone was trying to get our opinion on it......


That was the first thing I thought! 
If the guy with the website does sell stuff he is breaking the law as I doubt very much he is registered with inland revenue. As it's a business they would be very interested. Also would he not need a pet sho licence?


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

whats so "brilliant" about it?
its looks unprofessional, full of bad spelling mistakes,pics taken from other sites, care sheets cut and pasted from a caresheet site and is clearly making a massive profit on animals you can get for half the price on GENUINE sellers sites.

OH yeah its Really brilliant, i wouldnt hesitate buying from someone that uses piczo :bash:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I like the picoz ad which just popped up on that dodgy site










Simple answer .... no you aren't :whistling2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

RARE MILLIPEDES, WETAS, TARANTULAS 
*AND SOME OTHE STUFF* 
AND THAY ARE ON DISCOUNT SO HURRY UP AND GET THEM (RARE ANIMALES ARE IN THIS COLOUR)!!!!!! 

thank you kid, youve made my day.

give him an A for effort though, he did fail but more important still, he tried.

by the way how on earth does one spell discount correctly and then manage to mess up the word 'they'?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> RARE MILLIPEDES, WETAS, TARANTULAS
> *AND SOME OTHE STUFF*
> AND THAY ARE ON DISCOUNT SO HURRY UP AND GET THEM (RARE ANIMALES ARE IN THIS COLOUR)!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Copy / pasted the content from some forum classifieds where some 14 year old kids tried to sell stuff ?


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

or the word animals? lol
the whole thing reeks of silly little school boy with very little intellect.
Best leave it to the big people kiddo!:whistling2:

Looks like he has his stock hidden now and need a password to access it....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Wondering why the OP says it is a brilliant shop









lol - just see the "new" setup, awesome site .. so ... professional :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Wondering why the OP says it is a brilliant shop image
> 
> lol - just see the "new" setup, awesome site .. so ... professional :lol2:



prob his!:lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

The spelling is atrocious 'MODERET SPEAICES  '
I've seen dyslexic drunks do better , probably on here . :lol2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> or the word animals?


aye that one too...:?




> I've seen dyslexic drunks do better , probably on here .


lol, thats a good deskriptun.

alright im beginning to feel like a nasty person now, must resit from picking on young people.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Haven't read the whole thread, but that, to me, looks like a dodgy site! All the pictures are stolen off of google!


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> must resit from picking on young people.


They do pick on us old tho :whistling2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> They do pick on us old tho :whistling2:


your right actually come to think of it, though im not technicaly old yet.


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

its pretty expencive


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> The spelling is atrocious 'MODERET SPEAICES '
> I've seen dyslexic drunks do better , probably on here . :lol2:


Imagine he'd actually pre-bought all the stock he was selling :gasp:
He'd go bloody bankrupt


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

All im going to quote is..."what a nob" lol sorry about the lanague lol but the website looks so creepy from being soo messy,and the fact that he doesnt have it in stock himself he gets it from "his sisters shop" makes me laugh aye.

Just glad people have common sence and dont buy from there.Besides he'd probs send out a garden spider and call that a T.Or a slowworm saying thats a boa :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## C.C. Rider (Nov 19, 2007)

exotic-pets stock list is pretty much whatever is on Peregrine's price list at any given time so I'm not sure they would have any grounds to complain about this new abomination of a site. My bet is that a young whippersnapper has put 2 and 2 together and made 5 thinking he can drop ship other people's inverts. He should go on the next series of The Apprentice.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

the cracker was the animals will probably die when they come to us but dont when they go to him !!:lol2:and says he can deliver by peddling his bike to your house as long as u live in england,,,hes buggered if u live on the IOW then!


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> whats so "brilliant" about it?
> its looks unprofessional, full of bad spelling mistakes,pics taken from other sites, care sheets cut and pasted from a caresheet site and is clearly making a massive profit on animals you can get for half the price on GENUINE sellers sites.
> 
> OH yeah its Really brilliant, i wouldnt hesitate buying from someone that uses piczo :bash:


i was being sarcastic


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

george dobson said:


> hi, while looking through youtube i found a website that has some extremely rare shop, lol and its run by a young kid its called
> invertbreeder
> it has
> p.metallica AF
> ...


that didnt sound like sarcasim:whistling2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

im not good at sarcasm, if i was boing serious i would have not said that he was a kid


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

george dobson said:


> i was being sarcastic


To be perfectly honest with, when I started reading the thread I assumed this is your shop and you tried to find a way to advertise it and it back fired :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

no its not my shop, i just saw some guy on youtube who advertised it and he was like 10 :gasp: so i went on the site and it was shit so i thought id post it on here to entertain people while they were bored/ at work


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

also if it was my shop i wouldnt have beed able to spell " entertain"


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

george dobson said:


> also if it was my shop i wouldnt have beed able to spell " entertain"



If it was yours , I'd doubt your ability to spell shop .


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

george dobson said:


> also if it was my shop i wouldnt have beed able to spell " entertain"


Unless the spelling is part of some elaborate ruse :lol2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

where does it mention about cycling?.. or was that a joke?


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

*''GOOTY ORNAMENTAL *
THESE ARE GREAT GREAT ADVANCE SPEAICES OF TARANTULA. WE DO NOT NO A LOT ABOUT THEM BUT THAY ARE A OLD WORLD ABORALE TARANTULA THAY COST SO MUCH BECUSE YOU CANT BREED THEM IN CAPTIVETY SO SOME ONE HAS TO GO OUT AND FIND A FEMALE WITH AN EGG SAG AND TAKE IT OFF HER AND THAY NORMALLY LAY BETWEEN 250 TO 300 EGGS AND ONLY LIKE 50 SERVIVE SO THAT IS WHY THAY ARE EXPENSIVE AND THAY ARE VERY RARE BUT A MUST FOR ANYONES COLECTION ''


Yes I would totally buy my advance SPEAICES of Tarantula from this guy. Its like a 12 year old designed the site.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It's piczo, a 12 year old probably _did_ design the site.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

george dobson said:


> , if i was boing serious i would have not said that he was a kid


Your spelling is as bad as the site!? Unless it's a typing error. Just thought on a keyboard the O in boing is a long way off from the E in being! :whistling2: Has to be your site because you were in no way being sarcastic when you started this thread! :2thumb:


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hedgewitch said:


> It's piczo, a 12 year old probably _did_ design the site.


If it is a 12 year old Darwin says he shouldnt SERVIVE


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My 17 year old son dabbles in web design and his efforts (and spelling) are a 100 times better than this pile of junk. I think anyone who ordered off of this site would either have to be mentally challenged or stoned out of their mind.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> where does it mention about cycling?.. or was that a joke?


it was a joke lol
could just imagine little lad on his bike with a spider in his backpack delivering it to ur door that's why he delivers to England only :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you lot are mean :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> you lot are mean :lol2:


:whistling2::halo:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i was joking, i wasnt sarcastic but i was joking, why would i recommend this site its a heap of s*** he does have some nice stock if hes genuine


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

you were sarcastic, now your not...
I think the lad doth protest too much:whistling2:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a look at that website agges ago in the year and was preety shocked really! People like that should not be in the hobby/business


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Dan99 said:


> People like that should not be *allowed near the internet*


*fixed* :whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

sage999 said:


> stoned out of their mind.


I've just ordered some emps and a P. metallica. Result! :2thumb:







Oh......




Whoops.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> it was a joke lol
> could just imagine little lad on his bike with a spider in his backpack delivering it to ur door that's why he delivers to England only :lol2:


damn me for my gullability and shame on the kid for not actually offering the service... cant get the staff these days.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Bring back capital punishment.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I LOL'd.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Why's that thread even still open ...


----------

